# The Most Stupid Question Ever



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

That is a great explanation Snowolf!

But what if the rail is set up with jumps on either side of the rail, like how street rails are set up?

You obviously have to come on from an angle, rather than straight. Any thoughts?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

With a round or skinny square rail you can slant your board and catch yourself to stop sideways momentum.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I have found with trial and error...there is no adjusting once your up there....do not try to correct anything....zero margin for recovery....


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I have found with trial and error...there is no adjusting once your up there....do not try to correct anything....zero margin for recovery....


well once you become A LOT more comfortable riding rails there is a small margin for recovery and such, just need to be more intune with your board and know how to manipulate it the right way.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I can imagine that is true....I through in the towel long before I ever got comfortable.....too many scars and I like my teeth....


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

It is really not that hard, its a lot more like skateboarding. The person that mentioned hooking your base onto the rail gave the best advice.

Those rails look intimidating but once you hit them, it's really is nothing. The way they are usually set up with a downslope rail next to a flat take off you can prety much float out onto the surface of the rail.


----------

